# 5riple Seven Pellets



## TAS (Oct 17, 2016)

I have a .45 caliber muzzleloader that I have not fired in about 5 years.  I can't find any .45 pellets in stores...can only order and will take about 10 days.  I have some old pellets which have been stored in the original plastic case inside a tackle box in my garage.  Will they fire?  Safe to fire?  Kind of wanted to take it out this week.  Thanks.


----------



## BarnesAddict (Oct 18, 2016)

Unless you have a ball puller, or its an in-line, I'd suggest you dispose of the pellets and either find new fresh pellets or new loose propellant.
Although they may fire, they suck up moisture like a sponge if not stored in a humidity controlled environment.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Oct 18, 2016)

TAS said:


> I have a .45 caliber muzzleloader that I have not fired in about 5 years.  I can't find any .45 pellets in stores...can only order and will take about 10 days.  I have some old pellets which have been stored in the original plastic case inside a tackle box in my garage.  Will they fire?  Safe to fire?  Kind of wanted to take it out this week.  Thanks.



Better believe they will fire.


----------

